# 16hp broadmoor info



## creekscout (Jun 4, 2013)

mower I am interested in a broadmoor 16hp my neighbor wants to sell. The problem is the mower deck is completely rusted out. I am trying to find a deck for it, it has a 44" deck on now package # 1693610, mfg # 1692684, serial # 60471. The tractor itself has a 16hp kohler, package # 1693610, mfg #1693580, serial # 05627. Any information as to what year this might be and what other decks will fit would be greatly appreciated as the tractor itself seems to be in fine shape, and I really need a tractor to mow with as my cub cadet motor died 2 weeks ago. Thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I found this, it might be of some help. a part from the deck being rotted out, are the remainder of the deck parts salvageable? 

http://www.propartsdirect.net/pages...,_Arbors_&_Blades_Group_(984946B)/13335/19039
#25 is the mower deck, pushing 410 bucks!


----------



## creekscout (Jun 4, 2013)

I thnk everything but some of the covers[pulley] are there but I can't be positive. That bare deck could be a option but I would like to find a complete deck, thanks for your help.


----------



## creekscout (Jun 4, 2013)

OK, I bought a broadmoor parts tractor with a good 38" deck that will fit in place of the rotted out 44" deck. This tractor instead of a 16hp kohler has a 16hp B&S v-twin. Will be able to use other parts as well, better hood and seat. I am sure I will be back again for more info as I start getting more familiar with these tractors. thanks for being on duty as possible lifesavers for me.


----------

